# Finn ferme tout...



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

.... Sauf sa bouche.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> .... Sauf sa bouche.



te plains pas, il est pas encore fermé ton fil....      

il semble agréable d'ailleurs....
bon on va en profiter avant qu'il ne passe aux oubliettes....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Profite, profite, on en fera autant qu'il faudra de toute façon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Profite, profite, on en fera autant qu'il faudra de toute façon.



ok......mais il faut pas m'en promettre......


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas compris pourquoi le tradada des râleurs a été fermé, yavait rien de non conforme à la Charte ( ou pas plus que d'hab :rateau: )


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Parait qu'il était pas assez interessant...(rires...)


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2005)

Décidément, je n'y comprends rien, à ce bar ...
Avec tous ces pochetrons accoudés au zinc, les discussions sont un peu décousues ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> te plains pas, il est pas encore fermé ton fil....
> 
> il semble agréable d'ailleurs....
> bon on va en profiter avant qu'il ne passe aux oubliettes....



Le pire c'est qu'il pourrait rester ouvert un moment celui-là.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

à bompi :

Tu vas  voir trés vite que dans les miennes, il y a un fil rouge.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris pourquoi le tradada des râleurs a été fermé, yavait rien de non conforme à la Charte ( ou pas plus que d'hab :rateau: )



ben peut etre que si avec Gkatarn et darkounet, on avait pas fait un petit concours du kikiposte le plus d'affilé....

ps: j'ai d'ailleurs gagné avec 11 a la suite.....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Et voilà, vous discréditez les bon posteurs comme moi !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Ah ouais je vois le genre, 
ces jeunes, ils tiennent pas en place


----------



## elektroseb (27 Avril 2005)

Ah ben vous êtes là!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Electrozob !!!

Mon ami !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai d'ailleurs gagné avec 11 a la suite.....



qui peut me rappeler le pseu de celui qui cherchait la définition du flood ?


----------



## elektroseb (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Electrozob !!!
> 
> Mon ami !!!




  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parait qu'il était pas assez interessant...(rires...)



À ce propos...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Il ne serait pas le premier à avoir trouvé... mais j'me comprends...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

*nom de D*** de p***** de m***** 
*qu'on me les coupe*
*je viens de recevoir un coup de boule vert* 
*c'est incroyable.....* 
*c'est juste un coup de boule* 
*mais un coup de boule qui me donne un nouveau carré vert* 
*et quand je lis le nom de ce gentil homme..........* 
*enfin, j'en reviens pas....* 

    


ps: tout le monde s'en fout mais c'est le principe, non?


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Tu parles de celui que j'viens de te filer Stook ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *nom de D*** de p***** de m*****
> *qu'on me les coupe*
> *je viens de recevoir un coup de boule vert*
> *c'est incroyable.....*
> ...



désolé Pierrou, je t'aime bien et ton coup de boule me fait grand plaisir mais c'est pas toi.....;p

ps:   





> vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

bon,  deja la Deuxieme page.......


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

jusqu'ou iront ils ?


----------



## elektroseb (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon,  deja la Deuxieme page.......



Bah, quand on aime...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Et oui ça file cette histoire ... 

Stook > Donc ton bouleur est un homme ........ Poursuivons l'enquête, ça réduit vachement les suspects !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'ou iront ils ?



si personne ne nous arrete......
sur le forum des raleurs on en etait a 148 pages , non????


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

bite.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

153 même ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ça file cette histoire ...
> 
> Stook > Donc ton bouleur est un homme ........ Poursuivons l'enquête, ça réduit vachement les suspects !



toujours aussi joueur......


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

Petite référence à "la Bible" du bar :



> Concernant le flood et la "pollution de thread" au bar MacG, ils sont très mal vus mais ne sont pas stricto senso prohibés (au risque qu'une contrebande de flood ne s'active ailleurs comme celà s'est déjà vu dans le passé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci sonnyboy  Grâce à toi et à ton fil, c'est du flood sous contrôle.   
Tu es vraiment très très fort !!!  

:king:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si personne ne nous arrete......



hum hum ...   
Je rentre du boulot et j'ai une très mauvaise journée.   
J'ai envie de bannir, ça va chier.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bite.



q...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi joueur......



J'aime les challenges.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Fermeture annoncée dans 7,5 minutes...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de bannir, ça va chier.


can-di-dat :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bite.



Bien tenté !!!

Collabo !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Zut, sont po droles  
Bon ben ce fut un plaisir quand meme les amis :rateau:
@ la prochaine


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> hum hum ...
> Je rentre du boulot et j'ai une très mauvaise journée.
> J'ai envie de bannir, ça va chier.



Je te comprends..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

encore 7mn.......


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> can-di-dat :love:



Certains on demandé à être banni car il était trop accro à Macgé et ne faisait plus rien d'autre. 
Le bannissement cure de désintox à macgé, faut payer.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les challenges.



cherche plus il a ouvert ce fil....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

il nous reste combien Paul.....?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a reussi a le faire fermer ce fil des raleurs.......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cherche plus il a ouvert ce fil....



C'était mon premier et dernier suspect !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> can-di-dat :love:



Petit champignon blanchatre qu'on trouve sur les fesses des moutards...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il nous reste combien Paul.....?



Il nous reste bien au moins 3 minutes ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Certains on demandé à être banni car il était trop accro à Macgé et ne faisait plus rien d'autre.
> Le bannissement cure de désintox à macgé, faut payer.



 et c'est cher...?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

C'est pas mal ici, juste un peti coup sur le papier peint et la moquette et on sera bien :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Avant c'était donné !   

Mais tout augmente !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il nous reste bien au moins 3 minutes ...



Oups, j'ai oublié de regarder l'heure.
Bon, on reppart pour 7,5 minutes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



oui, je sais celui la, va finir pareil.....qu'est-ce qu'on est fort.....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est cher...?



Ben ça dépend.
Là pour le moment, on manque de sponsor pour Macge Grand Prix donc c'est très très cher.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mal ici, juste un peti coup sur le papier peint et la moquette et on sera bien :rose:







manquait plus que toi.......


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est cher...?


chuuuuuuut crétin !!! j'essayais de l'avoir gratos


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai oublié de regarder l'heure.
> Bon, on reppart pour 7,5 minutes.



monsieur est trop bon....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuut crétin !!! j'essayais de l'avoir gratos



crétin toi meme.....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> monsieur est trop bon....



Et tu savoures ces instants volés ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Finn ferme tout, c'est vite dit... Pour ce sujet, je crois qu'on va avoir droit à une variante.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> crétin toi meme.....



C'est un nouveau râleurs ou bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Ah ah, on n'veut plus bannir !


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

Bon, j'attends le dénouement et je file... 
Qui sera le dernier posteur ? Faites vos jeux !   
 :king:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

bah si ça ferme je vais aller me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Finn ferme tout, c'est vite dit... Pour ce sujet, je crois qu'on va avoir droit à une variante.



Et oui, la vie est décidément trop cruelle.

A part ça, on s'iChat un de ces soirs, mais là je peux pas.  
Je comptais demain mais je remplace une collègue.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un nouveau râleurs ou bien ?



ou bien!....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Si ca ferme pas aussi remarque


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'attends le dénouement et je file...
> Qui sera le dernier posteur ? Faites vos jeux !
> :king:



héhé, je vais vous tenir jusqu'au bout de la nuit. 

On ferme dans 5 heures.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

demain j'ai piscine aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'attends le dénouement et je file...
> Qui sera le dernier posteur ? Faites vos jeux !
> :king:



je paris sur Paul.......


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

tu veux dire que tu vas te coucher de toute manière?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, je vais vous tenir jusqu'au bout de la nuit.
> 
> On ferme dans 5 heures.


 et moi qui voulais aller dormir


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> demain j'ai piscine aussi



moi, non.......


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si ca ferme pas aussi remarque



Alors là, on est plutôt mal !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu vas te coucher de toute manière?


 C'est tentant hein


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Damned, les écrans 20' ont baissé et ya des nouveaux PowerMac. 
Bon, je vais voir ça.  

(je vais demandé que le syndicat se batte pour j'ai congé quand il y a des annonces Apple.     )


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, je vais vous tenir jusqu'au bout de la nuit.
> 
> On ferme dans 5 heures.



C'est cruel ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui voulais aller dormir



tu vas pas nous laisser si tot........


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


qui veux du café ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, on est plutôt mal !!!


Nan, tu.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu vas te coucher de toute manière?



Moi, non.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas nous laisser si tot........


 Juste un peu alors


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, tu.



Oui, je   

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> qui veux du café ?



oui, merci......


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, non.


 Tu ferais bien pourtant t'as déjà ton bonnet de nuit sur la tête


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Bon, ben j'ai foutu ma merde, je peux donc aller dormir du sommeil du juste..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je comptais demain mais je remplace une collègue.



Pas de problème.  De toute manière, on aura bientôt une connexion stupéfiante de réalisme. 
Bon courage, Paul.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je
> 
> :sleep:


 Tu, toi aussi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème.  De toute manière, on aura bientôt une connexion stupéfiante de réalisme. .



Partouze ?

Pas invité ??

Pas gentil...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

j'ai trop mangé......


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Tiens le temps rallonge heu

"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes."


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit :love:



......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trop mangé......



Mets-y un doigt comme tout taupe-model qui se respecte ! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai foutu ma merde, je peux donc aller dormir du sommeil du juste..



toi aussi, je vais finir par me retrouver tout seul.......


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

Je file aussi. Bonne nuit à tous. 

:king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mets-y un doigt ! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:



 ....bon, tourne toi......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je file aussi. Bonne nuit à tous.
> 
> :king:



 toi aussi......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....bon, tourne toi......



ah oui mais y'a eu un correctif entre-temps !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Partouze ?
> 
> Pas invité ??
> 
> Pas gentil...



Tu as noté un jour que jamais tu ne rencontrerais un membre de macgé "en vrai", je l'ai noté et je ne t'invite donc pas à nos soirées roses...
Si tu changes d'avis...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mets-y un doigt comme tout taupe-model qui se respecte ! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:




héhé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mets-y un doigt comme tout taupe-model qui se respecte ! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:



dans un fil de flood, tu trouve le temps d'editer tes messages......respect....  
en meme temps, tu perds en efficacité......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais y'a eu un correctif entre-temps !



coquine.......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans un fil de flood, tu trouve le temps d'editer tes messages......respect....
> en meme temps, tu perds en efficacité......



Oui mais c'est parce que je suis pas un vrai flooder !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est parce que je suis pas un vrai flooder !



ça s'apprend.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

déjà six pages.....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça s'apprend.....



On m'a toujours dit que j'apprenais vite ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

si il n'y a plus personne......  
pouvez fermer......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On m'a toujours dit que j'apprenais vite ...



 mince, je pensais pouvoir passer un 4 a la suite.....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si il n'y a plus personne......
> pouvez fermer......



Ca va venir...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Stook > Et ben ça fait plaisir !!!  

Je m'en vais alors ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça fait plaisir !!!
> 
> Je m'en vais alors ...




mais, non, reste.....me laisse pas tout seul......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca va venir...



tu me stresses, je me dis ça va fermer , fais vite....et hop, tu me laisses encore du temps....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais, non, reste.....me laisse pas tout seul......



Se voir entendre dire y'a personne quand on est encore là, ben ça me fait comme une sorte .... de fussoire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

:sleep:  petit coup de barre, tiens.....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu me stresses, je me dis ça va fermer , fais vite....et hop, tu me laisses encore du temps....



héhé, ce sont les risques du métier de floodeur.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Ben oui à force de taper ça use !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Se voir entendre dire y'a personne quand on est encore là, ben ça me fait comme une sorte .... de fussoire !



mais je sais pas, un coup tu es là, et coup t'es pas là......  

allons ma bergere.....reste donc......


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le bannissement cure de désintox à macgé, faut payer.


Le pack n'existe plus, tiens toi au courant.  J'ai même banni SM un jour alors qu'auparavant j'hésitais à lui faire son ban gratos.   Mais ce temps est révolu. Repassons à l'essentiel de ce sujet : vas y, Paul sors le bouton rouge, bannis tous ces provocateurs. 



À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, ce sont les risques du métier de floodeur.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je sais pas, un coup tu es là, et coup t'es pas là......
> 
> allons ma bergere.....reste donc......



Et oui je suis comme un vent, heu pardon comme le vent !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le pack n'existe plus, tiens toi au courant.  J'ai même banni SM un jour alors qu'auparavant j'hésitais à leui faire son ban gratos.   Mais ce temps est révolu. Repassons à l'essentiel de ce sujet : vas y, Paul sors le bouton rouge, bannis tous ces provocateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



héhé, je ne me rappelais plus des modalités mais ça me faisait rire cette histoire.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le pack n'existe plus, tiens toi au courant.  J'ai même banni SM un jour alors qu'auparavant j'hésitais à lui faire son ban gratos.   Mais ce temps est révolu. Repassons à l'essentiel de ce sujet : vas y, Paul sors le bouton rouge, bannis tous ces provocateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



C'est petit Bilbo !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le pack n'existe plus, tiens toi au courant.  J'ai même banni SM un jour alors qu'auparavant j'hésitais à lui faire son ban gratos.   Mais ce temps est révolu. Repassons à l'essentiel de ce sujet : vas y, Paul sors le bouton rouge, bannis tous ces provocateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



 voila le grand messire bilbo........
on te voit de moins en moins,


----------



## Bilbo (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on te voit de moins en moins,


La vraie vie ne me laisse guère de place pour la vie virtuelle en ce moment. Je ne devrais même pas être là mais récupérer tranquillement d'une longue journée.  Mais bon, on ne va pas bouder notre plaisir.  

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie ne me laisse guère de place pour la vie virtuelle en ce moment. Je ne devrais même pas être là mais récupérer tranquillement d'une longue journée.  Mais bon, on ne va pas bouder notre plaisir.
> 
> À+



c'est toujours avec plaisir que l'on te recroise.....

@+ et bon repos....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

:sleep:  re-coup de barre.....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



T'as ton bouquet d'églantines au moins pour siffler comme ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2005)

Je laisse ouvert uniquement pour bilbo, bande de floodeur invétéré.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse ouvert uniquement pour bilbo, bande de floodeur invétéré.



Gloire à bilbo !!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as ton bouquet d'églantines au moins pour siffler comme ça ?



non, je suis rock'n'roll ce soir.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse ouvert uniquement pour bilbo, bande de floodeur invétéré.



pareil que Stargazer...... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

tiens, ça va etre l'heure de Lemmy......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Ouais pareil que moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

ben oui, pareil que toi.......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça va etre l'heure de Lemmy......



Y'a bien quelqu'un qui va tenter de le griller et se faire roussir la moustache ....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, pareil que toi.......



Non mais je secondais moi-même ma déclaration !   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien quelqu'un qui va tenter de le griller et se faire roussir la moustache ....



comme d'hab......


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

C'est par là Robertav !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je secondais moi-même ma déclaration !   :rateau:



oui, mais pareil que toi quand meme......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est par là Robertav !



je lui ai posté le lien.......


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab......



D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que le forum rame toujours vers minuit. Lemmy c'est le maître du temps et le gardien des clés ... C'est un peu nôtre père Fouras à nous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que le forum rame toujours vers minuit. Lemmy c'est le maître du temps et le gardien des clés ... Un peu comme le père Fouras !



  
excellente comparaison.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

d'ailleur, ce ralentissement m'a permis de me resservir du vin.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Alcoolique


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Mais c'est pas vrai, je ferai pas un 4 a la suite ce soir......  

 cor....ça va....?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

Et ben .... Il est bon au moins ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

tiens, c'est toi qui ouvre la nuit ce soir alors.....


----------



## Bilbo (28 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse ouvert uniquement pour bilbo, bande de floodeur invétéré.


C'est gentil ça.    Je vais vous laisser le beau cadeau que Paul m'a fait parce que je suis complétement crevé et que je ne vais pas en profiter. 

Soyez sages.   

À+


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas vrai, je ferai pas un 4 a la suite ce soir......
> 
> cor....ça va....?



Non je vais veiller au grain ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil ça.    Je vais vous laisser le beau cadeau que Paul m'a fait parce que je suis complétement crevé et que je ne vais pas en profiter.
> 
> Soyez sages.
> 
> À+



@+ Bilbo..........


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas vrai, je ferai pas un 4 a la suite ce soir......
> 
> cor....ça va....?



Oui c'est ok, retente pour les 4


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben .... Il est bon au moins ?



super bon.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ok, retente pour les 4



'tain, je fais que ça.....
comment j'ai fais dans le fil des raleur en plein jour pour en faire 11 de suite.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

enfin, je retente toujours......sait-on jamais......


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à bompi :
> 
> Tu vas  voir trés vite que dans les miennes, il y a un fil rouge.




T'es indisposé?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je fais que ça.....
> comment j'ai fais dans le fil des raleur en plein jour pour en faire 11 de suite.....



Je me demande encore .....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

j'y etait....et voila que:



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Cela a sans doute fait râler un modo puisqu'il est fermé


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

'tain, deja 8 pages...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela a sans doute fait râler un modo puisqu'il est fermé



c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, deja 8 pages...



Oui mais toujours pas de 4 à la suite ... Tu te ramollis stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

de toute facon, c'etait le but......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toujours pas de 4 à la suite ... Tu te ramollis stook !



attention, je me ramollis mais c'est parce que j'etais a jeun, les autres fois......


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

au fait, kika gagné  le trivialmacg


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

et voila, tu vas encore me griller....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attention, je me ramollit mais c'est parce que j'etait a jeun, les autre fois......



Etre à jeun c'est pas une excuse ... C'est même une circonstance aggravante !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila, tu vas encore me griller....



Et bien non !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non !!!!



re-


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> re-



Je l'aurais un jour ... Je l'aurais ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Z'êtes saoul ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

bon, j'ai fait mon quatre a la suite......vous pouvez fermer.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aurais un jour ... Je l'aurais ! :rateau:



meme pas en reve......


----------



## Stargazer (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes saoul ?



Non moi c'est naturel ! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Avril 2005)

Bon , c'est l'heure d'allez-vous coucher.  
Bonne nuit à tous. 

On ferme.


----------

